# El Sol/Acapulco Gold - Gain pot mod?



## D1chotomy (Mar 29, 2021)

Has anyone built this one yet? I'm currently working on it but see other places talk about adding a gain contol. And thoughts on how that could be achieved using the El Sol PCB?


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2021)

The Pre-Gain pot is basically an input volume control.

Lug 3 to 3PDT In pad/lug (the pad/lug that normally connects to the In pad of the effect PCB)
Lug 2 to PCB Input pad
Lug 1 to Ground


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 29, 2021)

Robert said:


> The Pre-Gain pot is basically an input volume control.
> 
> Lug 3 to 3PDT In pad/lug (the pad/lug that normally connects to the In pad of the effect PCB)
> Lug 2 to PCB Input pad
> Lug 1 to Ground


Awesome. Thanks for the quick reply! Also, since no build docs yet, D1, is it a 5817 or a 5818?


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 29, 2021)

5817. I've built it. It rips! You can lower the gain by reducing the volume on your guitar. But why would you? 😘


----------



## D1chotomy (Mar 29, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> 5817. I've built it. It rips! You can lower the gain by reducing the volume on your guitar. But why would you? 😘


Figured it was a 5817. I put sockets in there just in case though lol. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## uranium_jones (Mar 30, 2021)

curious - I'm out of 1uF electrolytics at the moment. Would a monolithic ceramic work in its place, or should I really order more? (Example)


----------



## D1chotomy (Apr 7, 2021)

So this thing turned out amazing. Loud as hell and super fun to play. Thanks everyone for helping me with the pregain control. My wife is learning how to etch by using her Cricut machine to create a stencil. Here's how this one turned out.


----------



## D1chotomy (Apr 7, 2021)

quality_jones said:


> curious - I'm out of 1uF electrolytics at the moment. Would a monolithic ceramic work in its place, or should I really order more? (Example)


Sorry, was hoping someone else would chime in on this question. I'm not the right guy to answer it.


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 7, 2021)

What value pot did you use for the pregain mod?


----------



## D1chotomy (Apr 7, 2021)

ADAOCE said:


> What value pot did you use for the pregain mod?


C1M


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 13, 2021)

quality_jones said:


> curious - I'm out of 1uF electrolytics at the moment. Would a monolithic ceramic work in its place, or should I really order more? (Example)


Yes, you could use monolithics, but I'm not sure how they'll sound (better? worse? I've never tried).
You could also run two 470n parallel to each other, orient the negative strip of the twin the same as its sibling as per the schematic. You'd be close enough at 940nF to 1uF. Socket the PCB and you can use the monolithics until you get some electrolytics and then compare the sound, see which you prefer.

I'm using FILM caps in my AG, bumped to 2u2 — BASS!


----------



## uranium_jones (Apr 13, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I'm using FILM caps in my AG, bumped to 2u2 — BASS!


Sounds like a mod switch waiting to happen


----------



## pinoynoiseboy (Apr 20, 2021)

D1chotomy said:


> So this thing turned out amazing. Loud as hell and super fun to play. Thanks everyone for helping me with the pregain control. My wife is learning how to etch by using her Cricut machine to create a stencil. Here's how this one turned out.


Looks great!

Do you have any shots of the inside wiring? I’m thinking about trying to build one with mods as well. Thanks!


----------

